# Weanling height.



## Bugbegone (Jun 3, 2018)

What is the cross breed ? Horses will grow until 5 yrs old. I wouldn't worry he's only 6 months he has time.


----------



## Allycatbat (Jun 2, 2018)

Hes 65% hannoverian and Dutch warmblood and the rest of him is tb and nz stationbred which is like a mut breed lol.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally I think you're too obsessed with his height as a weanling … let him grow a few years, then get excited about how tall or short he is. I've seen horses that were pony sized until they sprouted up overnight at the age of 3, and weanlings that were humongous compared to their peers and never did get very tall. You get all sorts in the horse world. Let him sit, and forget out his height for a few years. 


-- Kai


----------



## Allycatbat (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm aloud to be obsessed haha! I just love to compare and chat with others that have gone through the same thing. Ofcourse I'm just going to let him grow. But no harm chatting about it.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This chart is a good start. It gives the age range and % of growth most have reached during that time period.


It comes from Behind the Bit. I have it saved to my PC:


*GENERAL OBSERVATIONS*


a mare's first foal tends to be born smaller than subsequent foals, and the first baby's mature height is slightly smaller.
some claim that height is inherited more from the dam.
look at sibling height to help predict mature height, esp any full siblings.
look at height of parents through great-grand parents.
Find out the dam and sire's reputation for "throwing size."
overfeeding will speed up growth but will not affect final height.
 percentage growth estimates: 
Age in Months Percent of Mature Height 



AGE PERCENT

Birth 61 to 64 

1 67 to 70 

3 76 to 79 

6 83 to 86 

9 87 to 90 

12 90 to 92 

18 94 to 96 

24 96 to 98 

30 97 to 99 

36 98 to 100 

48 99 to 100 

60 100 


For draft horses the estimates are different, reflecting slower growth...



Age in months Percent mature height 

6 79 

12 89 

18 92 




*SPECIFIC METHODS OF PREDICTING HEIGHT*


MOST ACCURATE is to measure elbow to ergot/fetlock with a string. Then "flip" the string, rotating from the elbow and raising the bottom part of the string up, vertical and taut, aligned with the wither. This is the final horse height.
Second string test method: measure from the front part of the coronet band on the hoof right where the hoofwall meets hair, and pull a string straight up to the center of the horses knee (where the dip is in the middle of the joint). That measurement will co-incide with the horses final height. So if the measurement is 15 and 3/4 inches, the horse will be 15'3.
Evaluate your youngster's general conformation as a yearling or later. Is he or she extremely lanky/gawky, or are the proportions more similar to an adult/mature horse. If it is the latter, your horse may not grow much more.
Rough guesstimate at one year, take current height and add two hands.
The cannon bone has reached its full length at one year old, and it is about 98% its full length at birth. Compare a baby's knee height to its mom, or to others its age, or to other broodmares. Find an adult whose knees are roughly the same distance from the ground, the baby/youngster is likely to end up the same or similar height.


----------

